# One Years Worth Of Mods



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We have had the Roo for 1 year as of yesterday, and we have made quite a few mods in that time. Several of them we have done in the last few weeks, with several more to go. I have pics of most of them in my gallery. They are listed in no particular order.

1. Maxx Air vents on all 3 roof vents.
2. King-Dome automatic satellite.
3. 20 LCD on a 3 section cantilever mount.
4. Tileboard to protect the kitchen wall.
5. Fluorescent light in the kitchen.
6. Aircraft Lights above the bed in the queen slide.
7. Oscillating 12V fan in the queen slide.
8. Relocated hooks from inside the kitchen cabinet to the outside.
9. Added a spice rack to the inside of kitchen cabinet.
10. Wire racks and new hinges in the pantry.
11. Door holder for the bathroom door.
12. Retracting shower screen.
13. Shower curtain repurposed as a privacy curtain.
14. Tileboard to protect garage walls.
15. Hooks to store motorcycle helmets when traveling.
16. Carpet for the garage area.
17. Toaster oven cabinet in the dinette slide.
18. New full width step with storage under at the queen slide.
19. Sewer hose holder under the camper.
20. Shower dispenser and caddy.
21. Reflective material to block sunlight from on the doors.
22. Window shade on rear window.
23. Switch Labels.
24. Queen Slide support rails fold up against the camper.
25. Handrail at one of the doors.
26. Mattress foam and comforter.
27. Electric Blanket on the queen slide for the cold evenings.
28. Bathroom vanity converted to standard door with a shelf.

Mods still to come.

1. Kitchen Tip out to drawer conversion.
2. Relocate rear bumper out 22" and add a wire basket and toolbox for storage.
3. More electrical outlets.
4. Full Length mirror.
5. Maxx Fan or Fantastic Fan.
6. Dual 6V battery conversion.
7. Window tint for all the windows.
8. Curtain to cover the cargo door.
9. 12V plug for the 12V fan.
10. Handrail for the second door.
11. Electric tongue jack.
12. Exterior connections for Television and Radio.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

You have been busy!

Great list of functional mods to personalize your 'roo

Map Guy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! That's one custom Roo









One question....is an electric blanket really a mod??
















*on edit* I looked at your photos and saw how you cleverly installed the electric blanket controls...ok, I'll give you credit for the mod


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

What happens when you do all these mods... and then you trade or sell it? You start over...?!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I like all of your mods. I meant to vote 5 and due to being over tired I hit one by mistake.........sorry. Do you know the deminsions of the wire shelving that you have some things stored on? Where did you find it??


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Whooo - There are alot of mods







- Any time for camping?

Thor


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> Whooo - There are alot of mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We usually go somewhere every month. That's when we come up with most of the mods. We have two trips booked this month.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

biga said:


> 24. Queen Slide support rails fold up against the camper.


I'm planning on building a support for the Queen Slide. I like what you did but it looks a bit complicated for my skill level. It looks like your's has a mechanism for raising the support and locking it in place. Can you describe how yours works?

Thanks,

Gary


----------

